# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Gewichtstoename dmv spieren trainen

## CaseRichten

Wanneer je je spieren gaat trainen en je combineert dit met een goede voeding dan weet ik cker dat je gaat aankomen. hoe denken jullie hierover? kijk ook eens op http://www.spierenkweken.com

----------


## Atleet

Het is 100% waar. Alleen kan het zijn dat het niet het probleem van een te laag vet % oplost.

----------


## Healthy01

Klopt! Ben zelf ook veel bezig met trainen en merk ondanks dat mijn figuur slanker wordt, dat mijn gewicht toeneemt. Ik heb aan het begin van mijn training hulp gevraagd om samen met mij een programma te maken voor mijn overgewicht. De medewerkers bij https://www.bergmanclinics.nl/inwend...rg/overgewicht hebben mij hier erg goed bij geholpen en ik zit ondertussen al een jaar op mijn goede gewicht!  :Big Grin:  SUPER blij mee!

----------

